# Dudas sobre Postfix+SquirrelMail+Courie+MySQL

## Diabliyo

Hola:

Siguiendo el siguiente manual: http://bulmalug.net/body.phtml?nIdNoticia=1621

Me monte:

- Courier-IMAP

- Courier-POP3

- Postfix

- SquirrelMail

- MySQL

Con la finalidad de que usando MySQL se gestionen las cuentas de correo (segun el manual), ahora todo quedo montado correctamente, chequen por favor:

```
shell# nmap -sS -P0 127.0.0.1

PORT     STATE SERVICE

25/tcp   open  smtp

80/tcp   open  http

110/tcp  open  pop3

143/tcp  open  imap

443/tcp  open  https

3306/tcp open  mysql

```

Como ven los puestos estan abiertos, las aplicaciones corriendo y puedo acceder exitosamente a SquirrelMail asi: http://localhost/squirrelmail/.

Nadames que tengo la duda de como o conque aplicacion puedo gestionar las cuentas de correo ??...

bye bye

----------

## Coghan

Creo que siguiendo este manual te irá al dedillo con lo que ya tienes instalado:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/virt-mail-howto.xml

Con el phpmyadmin podrás añadir cuentas de correo directamente a la BD mysql.

Mi preferencia personal es qmail, y con qmailadmin tengo un fácil entorno web para crear y modificar cuentas.

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/qmail-howto.xml

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Webmin también tiene un módulo para gestionar courier por medio de una interface web, por si sirve.

Ya que estoy, usar nmap con la opción stealth scan (-sS) en local no tiene mucho sentido, se supone que el modo stealth es para burlar ids de medio pelo, mas útil te puede resultar -vv (doble verborrágico).

Salud!

----------

## Diabliyo

Gracias por los enlaces, solo que tengo unas dudas respecto a las variables mydomain y myhostname del archivo main.cf del postfix, no entiendo muy bien que e slo que tengo que escribir en ellas :S...

Creo que es importante dejar en claro que la aplicaciones con la que enviare los correos la realize en PHP, y actualmente tengo montado en mi PC Local un Servidor Apache+PHP+MySQL, oviamente no puedo enviar mails porque no tengo SMTP Relay de salida y por eso surgio la necesidad de montarme uno  :Very Happy: , sobre las contestaciones a los e-mails, es lo de menos, ya que les pongo una direccion de correoe xistente en internet, lo que me interesa es poder sacar los correos desde mi PC.

Aqui mi /etc/hosts

```
127.0.0.1 server.sie_center.com server localhost

```

bye bye

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

mydomain en tu caso es sie_center.com, que no es un nómbre de dominio válido.

myhostname es server

un smtp relay de otro smtp (en tu caso debería ser el de tu proveedor de internet, gmail, o algo por el estilo) puede que te deje enviar correo desde un dominio inválido, nunca hice la prueba.

Un smtp server nunca podrá sacar el correo local a internet con un nombre de dominio inválido, el servidor de destino lo rechazará inmediatamente. 

Tanpoco podrás enviar sin hacer relay a menos que cuentes con Sender Policy Framework correctamente configurado, lo que implica tener control sobre el servidor de DNS que resuelve el domino (sie_center.com) o un número de IP que no se encuentre en las "listas negras". Todos los números de IP pertenecientes a los pools dhcp de los grandes proveedores de internet están en estas listas negras como una forma de prevenir el spam.

Salud!

----------

## Diabliyo

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> mydomain en tu caso es sie_center.com, que no es un nómbre de dominio válido.
> 
> myhostname es server
> 
> un smtp relay de otro smtp (en tu caso debería ser el de tu proveedor de internet, gmail, o algo por el estilo) puede que te deje enviar correo desde un dominio inválido, nunca hice la prueba.
> ...

 

Por lo tanto necesitaria un dominio valido, bueno, ya habia pensado en ello, asi que me abri una cuenta en no-ip.com y genere un dominio que apunta hacia mi servidor  :Very Happy: .... El nombre quedo asi: http://miservidor.no-ip.org,... Crees que me sirva de algo ??... Aparte, que servicios debo abrir al exterior en mi firewall ???.... Ya que solo tengo abierto el 25 y 110 para mi red interna, para la red externa esta bloqueado !...

Podrias orientarme un poco mas ??...

Sobre la Sender Policy Framework, que encesito hacer ??

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Lamentablemente el control sobre los DNS que te da dyndns es nulo, implementar un SPF válido es por ende imposible con la versión gratuita del servicio.

Afraid.org o Zoneedit te permiten modificar los txt records sin cobrarte nada con lo que es posible implementar en tu smtp server SPF siempre y cuando tu número de IP no pertenezca como te decía antes a la lista negra de bloques de IP que no tienen permitido el envío de email.

Para que se entienda, si tienes el típico número de IP dinámico que te asigna tu proveedor de internet, entonces casi con seguridad este número de ip está en la lista negra. Implementar un smtp server que pueda rutear correo a servidores que chequean el número de ip desde donde se origina la conexión (hotmail, gmail, etc, etc...) es imposible.

Para que sea accesible desde afuera, necesitas abrir el puerto 25. Si además vas a bajar el correo por POP3 sin cifrar desde afuera, entonces también el 110.

De lectura obligatoria: SPF

Salud!

**EDITO** Si tienes IP público fijo, la cosa cambia.

----------

